# Sophie Rabbit



##  (Apr 19, 2013)

We adopted Sophie from our local humane society in April 2013. She is a lionhead cross. Her exact age is unknown since she was originally brought in as a stray, but she is at least 1.5 years old. She was adopted out but was surrendered by her previous humans because of fearful behaviour and lack of human bonding. Since we've had her she has gained much confidence and her personality is really shining through. Sophie is such a sweet girl. She is very playful and loves running and jumping around our living room. She resides in a 4 story condo with a garden view and afternoon sun which she loves to bask in. Her favourite foods are red leaf lettuce, parsley and basil. She loves digging and chewing on sea grass and coconut fibre and enjoys throwing around willow balls and tissue paper rolls. Sophie is starting to bond with our 18 year old cat, Chipsie...although Chipsie is still a bit afraid of her lol. Sophie has been an absolute joy to have around and we look forward to seeing what fascinating things she's going to do next!


----------

